# Parallels



## Nolsen12345 (19 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour

J'ai installé Windows 11 (Windows11_InsiderPreview_Client_ARM64_en-us_22523) avec Parallels . 

L'avantage sur CrossOver, c'est qu'il y a plusieurs jeux non supportés par CO qui fonctionnent dont l'excellent Flight Simulator de Micro$oft. 

Voilà


----------

